# ENGL Fireball Vs. Peavey 5150



## Emperoff (Jun 1, 2007)

Well, soon I'll have 1000&#8364; to burn in a new amp, so I'm heavily thinking about those two. Since I've heard great things about both amps (but I don't think I can try the Fireball over here), I'd like to know what do you have to say about them, and which one would suit my needs better.

I play mostly agressive metal, in the lines of Unearth, Nevermore, Arch Enemy, etc.  

PS: And BTW, do the Metal Shop models from PODxt sound any similar to them?


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 1, 2007)

Well the Fireball is one of the most brutal Amps ever!With 60 watts and 1,5 channels (yeah 2 channels but universal gain and eq).Hard to get any bad tone ,and the cleans are nice.You can't do many things with the 5150 what you can do with the Fireball.A well defined ,tight and deep bass response.Nice highs and well defined midds.The Saturation is not like the 5150.It#s more like snarl/growl than fizz!
The closest tone fo my ears on the MetalShop models is the AngelPball ,since Powerball and Fireball are really similar in Voicing.But fireball sounds better.


----------



## Hellraizer (Jun 1, 2007)

I have a Powerball which is basically the same thing as the Fireball. It is a very wicked amp. I used to have a 5150 as well. My buddy has a 6505. It also sounds good, but I still say go with a Fireball or Powerball, more versatile. Good clean tone too. The 5150's cleans aren't as good at high volumes IMO. 5150's are very noisy too.


----------



## Crucified (Jun 1, 2007)

I prefer the 5150 to a powerball/fireball. powerballs are good though, they are a bit more versitile that 5150s and have a built in gate on some of them but i just like the tone of a 5150 more. either way you're going to have a rad sounding amp in this case.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Jun 1, 2007)

Fireball.


----------



## Lankles (Jun 1, 2007)

EASILY the Fireball.


----------



## Ror3h (Jun 2, 2007)

ENGL all the way, although I'm a little biased 
Gona be recording some stuff with it this week so I'll post the clips of it when I'm done if you want?


----------



## budda (Jun 2, 2007)

try very hard to try both of them out - ya gotta see how it handles YOUR guitar, the pros give an indication of what an amp can do, but you wont really know until you sit down with it and put it on 8.

i have never played a cranked 5150, or heard a fireball - so im gonna say 5150 for now, because i've heard them live and on recordings.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 2, 2007)

Fireball. Never played one, but have dug every clip I've heard, and I hate the 5150.


----------



## Tymon (Jun 2, 2007)

Hmm I prefer 5150 all the way!


----------



## Ror3h (Jun 2, 2007)

SoundClick song info: Symbolic Symbiosis by Ror3h - Song info page with free MP3 music downloads
Here just recorded that today. All the rythm parts are my Fireball.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jun 2, 2007)

6505. I'm getting one to complement my rig


----------



## DSS3 (Jun 2, 2007)

Two totally different amps.

I love my 5150 for what I do, but I also plan on picking up a Fireball.


----------



## noodles (Jun 2, 2007)

I prefer the 5150. There is something about the midrange of Engls that I don't really like. It seems a bit artificial or processed sounding. The 5150 just seems more organic, with more of aggressive growl to the midrange.

Either way, for Unearth and Nevermore, a 5150 or Recto is the amp to have. They both lend that looser, thicker chunk to the sound, almost as if the note is exploding when you hit it. Nevermore sounded their best when they were playing Rectos, and this is why. Kranks also have a more processed sound--not that I'm comparing them to Engl, because Engl doesn't have a tone that sucks--which is why live the band just doesn't sound quite right to me.

The best advice for you was given earlier in the thread: try out both amps extensively before you make your purchase. No one amp is for everyone's playing style. Try to buy from a store with 30 day return policy, because this will let you play it with your band, which is where so many amps really bite the dust. We've all owned the amp that sounds brutal as hell in the bedroom, only to fall apart in the full mix of the band. I think 5150s and Rectos are the opposite, in that they really don't sound good until you get the full band going.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 2, 2007)

I love both of these amps, but in the end, the 5150 has a warmer, more harmonically rich and brutal tone than the Fireball. The FB is incredible in its tight, clear response, but it I realized once I got my VHT (the complete opposite of an ENGL other than its clarity) what I had been missing. The Fireball (and to a much greater extent, the Powerball) just have such a 2 dimensional sound compared to a VHT, or even a 5150/Mesa/other amps that just have _it._


----------



## Shaman (Jun 2, 2007)

I would go with the 6505/5150 as well. It is a very versatile amp when it comes to distorted tones. You just have to know how to dial it.

If you are getting a fizzy tone, back down the gain, treble or presence...

The 5150/6505 is not as tight as the Fireball, but it still is a tight amp. And it sounds absolutely huge whit good settings.

They both are great amps, but I prefer the Peavey.


----------



## Axel (Jun 2, 2007)

noodles said:


> I prefer the 5150. There is something about the midrange of Engls that I don't really like. It seems a bit artificial or processed sounding. The 5150 just seems more organic, with more of aggressive growl to the midrange.



Agreed, although from my personal experience I can only attest this opinion with the Invader and Special Edition which is why I was reluctant to comment. I also agree that the recto is a nice mean amp.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 2, 2007)

Ror3h said:


> SoundClick song info: Symbolic Symbiosis by Ror3h - Song info page with free MP3 music downloads
> Here just recorded that today. All the rythm parts are my Fireball.




I like the tone in that clip. Where's your gain knob sitting for that clip?


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 2, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I love both of these amps, but in the end, the 5150 has a warmer, more harmonically rich and brutal tone than the Fireball. The FB is incredible in its tight, clear response, but it I realized once I got my VHT (the complete opposite of an ENGL other than its clarity) what I had been missing. The Fireball (and to a much greater extent, the Powerball) just have such a 2 dimensional sound compared to a VHT, or even a 5150/Mesa/other amps that just have _it._



I'd disagree there. I haven't tried the VHT, but when deciding on an amp, I had played both a 5150 and Recto, and found that the ENGL Fireball came out on top. The tightness and clarity were definetly a factor, but I really think that the Fireball was much richer in harmonic response.

However... I would mirror the advice to TRY both amps, if at all possible.


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks guys  

I forgot to mention that I play with a Hellraiser, so the pickups should make a big difference too. I tried the 5150, my bandmate has one, but he said that it lacks 2 tunes or something like that, and sounded a little fizzy. I didn't tried it with drums and fully cranked, anyway. 

I don't think I'll buy a recto. It's out of my range.  

Anyway, the 5150 caught my attention at first, because all my favourite sounds from metal bands were recorded with those amps, but it's studio, so you never know... And I don't know bands using the ENGLs right now (there would be useless input anyway  ).

One think that screws me up it's thatas soon as I buy the amp, I have to mod it to turn it into something decent. And that means more money to spend, something that I don't have. The lack of real cleans on the 5150 it's a drawback too


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 2, 2007)

Emperoff said:


> One think that screws me up it's thatas soon as I buy the amp, I have to mod it to turn it into something decent. And that means more money to spend, something that I don't have. The lack of real cleans on the 5150 it's a drawback too



Well if you want good cleans aswell, then the Fireball is probably the best to get, as the ENGL cleans are really shockingly good.

YouTube - Chris Broderick (Jag Panzer/Nevermore) - jazz-slap demo

That should give you an idea.

I play a lot of Opeth, and incorporate a lot of cleans into my sound, so that was another factor for me.


----------



## DSS3 (Jun 2, 2007)

Yeah - cleans are a non-issue for me, so the 5150 was a total no-brainer.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jun 3, 2007)

Hmmm, I just realized that quite a few bands I like switched from Peavey 5150/6505 to Krank...


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 3, 2007)

Hawksmoor said:


> Hmmm, I just realized that quite a few bands I like switched from Peavey 5150/6505 to Krank...



Ehh... or so you think. Every show I goto with bands who "switched to Krank", most have other amps behind their cabs. I know a few actually do play them, but for the most part theyre studio tools.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jun 3, 2007)

Sounds like a scam to me


----------



## Ror3h (Jun 3, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I like the tone in that clip. Where's your gain knob sitting for that clip?



Cheers  Gain is about halfway, this amp has a rediculous amount of gain!


----------



## angryman (Jun 3, 2007)

I've been using a 5150 now for several years & sorta got tired of the 5150 tone a couple of years back so I checked out the powerball & fireball, gotta say both were great sounding Amps but neither really did anything that much better (to my ears at least) than I can do with the 5150. 
Yeah the Engl's had nice cleans, but having the bias mod on the 5150 really opened up the cleans alot. As for the distortion, I gotta agree with Noodles on that point there's just something weird about the midrange on the Engl's that doesn't quite sit right with me, sure they have alot of low end growl but it doesn't even come close to the 5150 when it's cranked, & concerning the tightness issue, the Engl's were extremely tight but again the bias mod really irradicates that issue too.
So for all it's worth & this is just my opinion the engl's didn't really outclass the 5150 at all, & for the sake of £35 the bias mod is pretty inexpensive & very worth while.
Since then I've heard bands using engl's live & I'm happy to say I made the right decision in sticking with the 5150.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 3, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Ehh... or so you think. Every show I goto with bands who "switched to Krank", most have other amps behind their cabs. I know a few actually do play them, but for the most part theyre studio tools.



I actually prefer the Revolution to the 5150/6505. Better cleans, and not nearly as buzzy. It's quite dry sounding though.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jun 3, 2007)

No one imports Krank in Belgium, so I cannot compare.


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 4, 2007)

Jeff said:


> I actually prefer the Revolution to the 5150/6505. Better cleans, and not nearly as buzzy. It's quite dry sounding though.



Be careful, you can get lapidated for that comment by the community of Krank haters


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 4, 2007)

To each their own. I can't stand the Kranks, but they work for some people...


----------



## ToTheCore92 (Oct 6, 2008)

i prefer the 5150/6505. the fireball/powerball is an awesome amp and very tight. the 5150 is good for what it does which is deliver large amounts of brutal gain. and you can usually come across one for a good price too


----------



## Jan (Oct 7, 2008)

Played the Fireball for 3 years. Switched to 6505 3 months ago. Never looked back since then. 

The FB was tighter and "crispier", but lacked the low mid growl. The Peavey has it. It's warmer, fuller and at last I can actually hear what I am playing when the other guitarist in my band cranks up his Marshall. The nly thing the FB was superior at were the cleans. But with the right pickup the cleans on the Peavey aren't THAT terrible...

If I am ever getting an ENGL again, it will be the Morse Sig... So many different mid settings...


----------



## sami (Oct 7, 2008)

The Haunted used 5150's for the longest time, but their last two records (well, their current one and soon to be released one) they've been using Powerballs. I don't like their tone now. Might be the engineering. The 5150 was brutal, in your face, but the way they use their powerballs now, it's too clean. I guess your preference in taste may come in hand here?


----------



## loktide (Oct 8, 2008)

i just got a 5150ii and am currently selling my fireball. pretty much like Jan's story 

the fireball is a great amp with a crushing rhyhtm sound, but it just doesn't cut particularly good in a band/live mix. The 5150 can be brutal as well, but it has a fuller midrange which makes it cut like a motherfucker. For playing at home or by yourself, this isn't really an important point, though.


----------



## Nick (Oct 8, 2008)

Fireball - I owned one till a few weeks ago. 

Totally BRUTAL distortion. Its clean channel is also pretty decent.

Like i said before if there was a god and he/she decided to be a metal amp the fireball would still have more gain available than that amp lol.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 8, 2008)

5150..I fucking hate Engls and I'm sick of seeing them. NEVER heard an Engl I thought was even close to decent. 5150's on the other hand, priceless


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Oct 8, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> 5150..I fucking hate Engls and I'm sick of seeing them. NEVER heard an Engl I thought was even close to decent. 5150's on the other hand, priceless



This might upset a few folks around here...


----------



## Giamatti (Oct 8, 2008)

I owned the Fireball about a year ago, and really just fell in love with the thing, definately preferred it all round when I played it agaist my mates 6505. Live the 6505 is a beast though.

Having said that, Necrophagist played ENGLs last time they were here (Invaders I THINK), and sounded BR0otAL as fuuk.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 9, 2008)

5150 I'd say. I owned one, and bias modded it. Turned it into an outright monster, took the fizz out, and just made it brutally loud and massive. Also a seriously aggressive amp, really has gobs and gobs of it. I kind of regret selling it to be honest, but I was using the VHT, so something had to go.

A bias mod really is not as espensive as it sounds. The parts will cost you 2-3&#8364; and if you are handy with a soldering iron, or know someone else that is, then you're all set. It is seriously easy, but makes a massive difference as you can then set the power tube bias to the proper range (the amp is biased stupidly cold, which causes crossover distortion, which is that fizz that people complain about).

Also a retube does wonders as well, so don't discount that (basically all factory tubes from large scale amp makers tend to be where they save a bit of money, so go get some JJ's or the like off eurotubes and watch the preamp become a bit clearer)

Anyway, I loved the 5150, yes, the clean channel is rubbish, but it's actually labelled a crunch channel, and with the gain almost dimed makes for a devastating rythm sound  Then you have the lead for, well, lead! Who needs clean?


----------



## Brord (Oct 9, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> 5150..I fucking hate Engls and I'm sick of seeing them. NEVER heard an Engl I thought was even close to decent. 5150's on the other hand, priceless





I agree totally, while Engls can sound ok (depending on your taste) when playing alone, in a band mix situation you will get eaten alive by allmost any other amp (perhaps not a line6). I think the 5150 is way more brutal, fatter, thicker, agressive and more natural sounding, can't go wrong with it. Never heard a 5150 sound bad in a live situation perhaps it's even my favorite live amp, while I have never heard an Engl deliver a good sound live... allways mushy in the mix, not cutting, thin, compressed and processed. My 2 cents


----------



## evil_chuck (Oct 9, 2008)

hooray for useless year-and-a-half bumps!!!!


----------

